# Reputable international movers



## 95107 (May 4, 2010)

First, my thanks to the knowledgeable members and moderators of this forum who have already provided us with many useful suggestions and valuable information!

We will be moving to Edinburgh this summer. We've begun hearing horror stories about international moving companies.

Does anyone have recommendations for reputable movers, specifically for shipping from the US to the UK? This isn't a full household move-- more like 25 boxes/ 100 cubic feet.

Thank you!


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

adamjbock said:


> First, my thanks to the knowledgeable members and moderators of this forum who have already provided us with many useful suggestions and valuable information!
> 
> We will be moving to Edinburgh this summer. We've begun hearing horror stories about international moving companies.
> 
> ...


Stay tuned. We're meeting with an international mover on June 23 to discuss our move from Florida to Wales. I'll let you know what I find out.
Jann Seal


----------



## madhat (May 13, 2009)

Look for UTS movers, I think that's a worldwide brand of fairly high-quality intl. movers. We've moved twice internationally with them.


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion. I have written to them and am awaiting a reply. I'll let you know!
Again, thanks!
Jann Seal


----------

